# Soundkarte nötig?



## Nirantau (22. August 2011)

*Soundkarte nötig?*

ich habe mir diese Woche eine neuen Pc angeschafft und wollte mal kurz wissen ob eine Soundkarte zwingend ist. Die Frage ist hat der Pc schon eine Tonausgabemöglichekit wenn ich Lautsprecher anschliesse oder muss ich noch eine Soundkarte dafür anschaffen?


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (22. August 2011)

Ein Großteil der Mainboard hat eine Onboardsoundkarte, dann brauchst du keine extra Karte. Außer du willst eine bessere Soundqualität, denn Onboard sind meist nicht sehr gut.

Wenn wir mehr wüssten zu PC bzw, Mainboard könnten wir mehr sagen


----------



## Herbboy (23. August 2011)

und vor allem: welche Boxen. Für ein 50€-Stereoset oder ein 100€-5.1-Set lohnt sich ne extra Karte nicht. bei teureren lohnt es sich eher, aber auch abhängig davon, wie gut der Soundchip des Mainboards ist


----------



## Crysisheld (23. August 2011)

Gemessen an der Qualität der Creative Xi:Fi Karten kannst du die Onboard Soundchips vergessen. Hatte schon drei Boards bei einem großspurig High Quality 7.1 Sound gestanden. Mein Z-5500 hat sich so kotzig angehört. Erst eine Xi-Fi Titanium hat ein besseres Klangbild gebracht - ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht...


----------



## Wild-Thing99 (25. August 2011)

Ich hatte auch bis jetzt immer Onboard Sound als letztes  Realtek ALC 888 habe mir aber jetzt auch eine Creative X-Fi Fatal1ty Pro gekauft und betreibe sie mit dem Z-5500 und bin doch angenehm von dem Ergebniss Überrascht..... Also ich würde wenn das Geld vorhanden ist Ja zu Soundkarte sagen.


----------

